# Solved: Acer laptop CD-Drive problem



## paperladee (Jul 25, 2003)

My Acer laptop has a factory installed CD/DVD RW installed and it recently has failed to recognize the CD drive. Every time I put a disc into the drive it wil spin the disc but will not read or open the programs. After opening the Computer Icon, it doesn't even show the CD drive on the program list. I have run the trouble shooter program and it comes up a (code 39) error message. I have contacted Acer and they will not help since it is out of warranty. I'm guessing that I may have to purchase a new driver program or carry it to someone to have it looked at. Is there anything else I can do to fix my problem? Thanks, JA.


----------



## OneHandClapping (May 5, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to my Acer laptop. Below is what they told me to do. It worked for me, and I saved the email in case it happened again. Hope it helps.

Step 1: Start Registry Editor 
> Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. Registry Editor
> starts. 
> Step 2: Delete the UpperFilters registry entry 
> 1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
> 2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
> 3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
> 4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
> 5. In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters. 
> Note: An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the
> UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not
> UpperFilters.bak. 
> 6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
> 7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion
> of the UpperFilters registry entry: 
> Are you sure you want to delete this value? 
> Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next
> step. 
> Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry 
> 1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
> 2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
> 3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
> 4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
> 5. In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters. 
> Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the
> LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not
> LowerFilters.bak. 
> 6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
> 7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion
> of the LowerFilters registry entry: 
> Are you sure you want to delete this value? 
> 8. Exit Registry Editor. 
> Step 4: Restart the computer


----------



## OneHandClapping (May 5, 2009)

Don't forget to mark this as "solved."


----------



## paperladee (Jul 25, 2003)

Thank you OneHandClapping! This was for son and his work computer. Helped him tremendously. Take a bow for a job well done and much appreciated!


----------

